

Anonymous warns Israel: 'No one cuts Internet on our watch' - flojo
https://rt.com/news/gaza-israel-strike-anonymous-787/

======
alexvay
Missiles from Gaza on civilians are fine, just don't touch the Internet.
Right.

------
kokey
'No one cuts Internet on our watch'. I can't tell whether they're being ironic
or hypocritical.

~~~
markyc
just bombastic, big words and (very) temporary ddos is pretty much all they
have

